# new passport for PR stikcer



## journalsa (Sep 20, 2013)

is the PR certificate collection separated from PR sticker stamp?

if it is the case, can one use a new passport for the sticker once received the certificate?


----------



## Skilled (May 10, 2011)

Yes, definitely.

I was told to bring a new passport when my PR gets approved to put the sticker in the new one. My passport was expiring at the time of application.

Just take the new one and the old one but shouldn't be a problem if you lost it.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Skilled is correct.


----------

